# قاموس المصطلحات الفنية للسيارات ملف للتحميل



## safety113 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

لمن يعملون بمجالات كالميكانيك
او للدارسين
اليك قاموس كامل
على الرابط التالي
ارجو الدعاء

<a href="http://www.4shared.com/file/116065925/99f729e7/___.html" target=_blank>قاموس المصطلحات الفنية للسيارات.zip</a>
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=334 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=334 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=334 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=334​


----------



## hhhkhalil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## أمير صبحي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله بك َ أخي safety113

حقيقة ً تجميع جميل ..

أريد أن أؤكد على أهمية الإختصارات المرافقة للمصطلحات الفنية وخاصة للمبتدئين بدراسة مخططات السيارات Wiring diagrams ولا سيما الأحدث منها ..

أشكرك ..

تحياتي 


​


----------



## سمير شربك (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على القاموس الجيد والمفيد


----------



## omda5 (1 أغسطس 2010)

caster


----------



## كانوتيه (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

قاموس رائع وجميل الف شكر لك


----------



## black88star (4 أغسطس 2010)

تشكر حبيبي 
عوافي


----------



## mmss.it (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرً جزيلاً. ملف ينفع.

كنت أبحث عن أسماء قطع السيارات بالإنجليزي من يوم أمس,, فهل يوجد قاموس لها؟


----------



## ابوسامي22 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك فيك على القاموس الجيد والمفيد*​


----------



## hany dif (8 يناير 2011)

الملف تالف يرجى اعادة الرفع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alith (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه على هدا القاموس الجيد جداااااااااا

الرابط شغال ميه ميه انا حملت الان


----------



## salem666 (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على القاموس الطيب المفيد
ولكن هل يوجد قاموس لقطع غيار السيارات؟؟؟


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## senan85 (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## احمدالحديدي2000 (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود مشكور


----------



## تامرصالح (2 يناير 2012)

*قاموس رائع وجميل الف شكر لك*​


----------



## saad_srs (2 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abomohamad11 (8 يناير 2012)

*قاموس رائع وجميل الف شكر لك*​


----------



## 2030 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (31 يناير 2012)

منور اخي الكريم


----------



## almontaser555 (2 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميييييل 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمدماضى (12 فبراير 2012)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## bibo elking (17 فبراير 2012)

قاموس رائع فعلا تسلم ايدك وشكرا


----------



## رحيل العمر (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان المعيني (9 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## amr habib (2 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ولاكن انكنتم تريدو الاحسن انا اقوم بعمل مدونه وعنوانها هو قاموس ميكانيكا السيارات
http://carmechanicdictionary.blogspot.com/


----------

